# [OT] free software VS open source ?

## lucapost

Stamattina mi sono imbattuto in questa pagina,  qui forse c'è una buona traduzione.

E qui un commento interessante.

Cosa ne pensate a riguardo? Ma soprattutto cosa ne dite?

----------

## CarloJekko

Non ho capito la domanda... in che senso cosa ne pensate?

Da che parte vi schierate?

Se è questo... La mia unica luce in questo marcio mondo è RMS

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Oggi scendendo sotto casa (ho il culo di abitare momentaneamente in pieno centro, tra piazza della Signoria e il Duomo per intenderci) c'erano i banchini del comune che portavano avanti la campagna contro le merci contraffatte. Facevano tutte delle discussioni artificiose sul fatto che la merce originale è migliore ma il motto che riassumeva il concetto era trito e minaccioso, ovvero che se acquisti merce contraffatta commetti un reato.

Dico questo perché ci vedo un paragone con Stallman e la sua campagna. Mi pare che i suoi argomenti stiano diventando sempre più radicati e ripetitivi. Si rischia di perdere tempo a difendere posizioni indifendibili (praticamente o moralmente) con l'unica arma dell'imposizione forzata della GPL3 (grazie al fatto che molti developer "fiduciosi" hanno finora usato una licenza "GPL2 or later version") che è un modo molto "immorale" di portare avanti delle campagne "morali".

Non so quanto sia davvero importante la differenza capziosa tra free-software e open-source, non sono un avvocato ne' uno sviluppatore, tuttavia sono sicuro che l'unità della comunità di sviluppatori "free/open" sia la cosa più importante.

----------

## djinnZ

Si narra che Napoleone Buonaparte, da buon corso ed ufficiale, della sua epoca ovviamente, parlava tre lingue (francese, italiano e tedesco) e preferiva sempre trattare le questioni diplomatiche in italiano e dare gli ordini in tedesco.

Ovviamente non lo faceva per dar sfoggio d'erudizione o perchè la lingua tedesca suonava più autoritaria e quella italiana più pacata (ci sono gli imbecilli che lo sostengono, ma abbiamo avuto anche le teorie del lombroso usate nei tribunali se è per questo) ma perchè poteva essere più preciso nel descrivere quello che pensava.

Dal punto di vista della precisione o della possibilità di sfumature la lingua inglese non brilla certo e quando ci si mettono pure siglie e denominazioni ad hoc la confusione regna sovrana.

Fondamentalmente mi pare che Stallman stia sparando come al solito contro OSS, OSI e le licenze open truffaldine ma la chiarezza non è mai stata il suo forte e di fornte ha gente che ha iniziato col darsi delle denominazioni "equivoche".

Tronando seri, prendiamo l'esempio di mysql, è open source, puoi provare a modificare il codice ma se mysql decide di non dar corso alle tue proposte o fai un fork del progetto per intero e prosegui per la tua strada o niente.

Vedi quello che è successo tra il team italiano di OOo e sun, la faccenda di trolltech, quello che fatto apple con bsd, la polemica su novell e persino certe "preoccupazioni" a proposito del recente I quit di uberlord e della sorte di baselayout2, la questione della certificazione etc. etc.

Pensiamo piuttosto a come vengono nominati antidemocraticamente i comitati di standardizzazione, la commissione europea e come dettano spesso norme assurde; al fatto che se uno volesse implementare un sistema posix dovrebbe cacciare un botto di soldi per la documentazione; idem per la "qualità" e tante altre fesserie che ci impongono giorno per giorno.

Questo discorso si accoda a cazzantonio, ovviamente con più accidia e malvolenza, ma è quasi natale e gli effetti si fanno sentire.

A che serve stare a discutere sul quanto e come si può blindare il software libero da appropriazioni indebite se poi per legge (o più spesso per obbligo indiretto) si deve usare quello proprietario? A che serve sviluppare software open source se poi gli standard non lo riconoscono valido?

Poniamo che domani un tizio scrive il nuovo baselayout di gentoo, va a fare un esame all'università e si scorna col professore sul funzionamento del suo lavoro, chi dei due HA ragione?!

[semi-OT]Tempo fa mi sono chiesto se sul tetto del mio palazzo dovesse esserci il parafulmine. Esiste una norma di legge specifica che fa riferimento per stabilire gli obblighi ad una tabella iso del costo di soli 1000/1500 euro di pubblicazione. Insomma si devono spendere soldi per sapere se si è fuorilegge o meno.

Riflettete sul come si applica la cosa al mondo dell'open source.

O sulle implicazioni economiche, tutt'altro che lievi, dell'obbligo di backup sancito da quell'asinesco "decreto urbani 2 - la vendetta" sui server.[/semi-OT]

Quello che fa male non è tanto che Stallmann faccia le sue uscite ma l'esegesi che si fa di ogni sua affermazione (e sono convinto che il 99% per cento di quello che scive sia da leggere con ironia, mi è parso una di quelle persone che scherzano sempre e su tutto dicendo le cose "tra il serio ed il faceto").

----------

## codadilupo

Basta leggersi "Free non è Open", per capire che la differenza, lungi dall'essere capziosa, è di sostanziale e fondamentale importanza.

D'altra parte, la questione si riassume in poche parole: l'open source si è fin da subito distinto per la volontà di eliminare qualsiasi riferimento alla libertà: questo ha permesso Tivo e i suoi fratelli.

Se questo è il modo in cui le aziende vogliono abbracciare la filosofia Free Software - con un abbraccio che ricorda da vicino quello di un boa constrictor - allora possono continuare a scrivere software proprietario.

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> lungi dall'essere capziosa

   :Shocked:  stai scherzando? O forse ho capito male io, ti rifersci al testo.

Un consorzio nato con l'idea di irreggimentare e che si prende come dominio www.opensource.org non è una idea capziosa? (esempio di squallida battuta retorica)

L'equivoco nasce dal fatto che open source vuol dire un programma di cui sono disponibili i sorgenti, dicesi definizione, mentre Open Source sarebbe riferito all'OSI e compagni. Ed ovviamente c'è chi ci marcia sopra, o perchè non sa trovare di meglio da dire o perchè il suo compito è portare confusione (alto sacerdote? sgherro delle multinazionali? sebbene per ragioni diverse remano entrambi contro).

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  stai scherzando? O forse ho capito male io, ti rifersci al testo.

 

no, non sto scherzando: rimarcare la differenza NON è capzioso, ovvero: c'e' una gran bella differenza, e Stallman, o chi per lui, fan bene a rimarcarla  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## cloc3

capisco l'atteggiamento di Cazzantonio, fondato su un presupposto di dinamicità e realismo, ma trovo che la sua posizione si riduca in realtà ad uno sterile tentativo di negare un dibattito che ogni giorno è più attuale.

piuttosto, oggigiorno è la contrapposizione tra software libero e software proprietario ad essere scontata.

tutti la comprendono e tutti la riconoscono, e non vi è nulla di nuovo da aggiungere.

contemporaneamente, quel contrasto si fa meno importante.

Vista non decolla. Mio cognato, l'altra settimana, ha acquistato l'ennesimo XP preinstallato su partizione vfat, e fino a quando esisteranno spazi per spigolare abbondamente su tanta domanda di produzione a bassa qualità, il software proprietario proseguirà la propria alienazione dalle posizioni avanzate di sviluppo tecnologico.

così, mentre Bill comincia ad reinvestire su Linux, altri già lo fanno da tempo. Linux va superando i fatidici problemi di driver, trova appoggi dovunque e marcia verso la conquista del desktop, java è diventato libero, la virtualizzazione diventa libera, grandi major internazionali si alleano intorno allo sviluppo di X...  e chi ha esempi migliori li saprà trovare.

il tema centrale, di conseguenza è proprio questo: quale deve essere il modello di software libero che maggiormente può garantire lo sviluppo di un mercato sano e concorrenziale?

cominciano a comparire modalità di open source che tendono a chiudere di fatto la competitività ad ambienti circoscritti di soggetti, opponendo complicati garbugli di software libero e privato o stratagemmi legati a blindature hardware sofisticate.

io credo che difendere l'utente, in questo contesto, non è pura ideologia, ma significa anche garantire al meglio quella parità di strumenti che fino ad ora ha realizzato nell'informatica un modello autonomo di sviluppo che in altri contesti sarebbe stato totalmente utopistico.

----------

## xdarma

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Si rischia di perdere tempo a difendere posizioni indifendibili (praticamente o moralmente) con l'unica arma dell'imposizione forzata della GPL3 (grazie al fatto che molti developer "fiduciosi" hanno finora usato una licenza "GPL2 or later version") che è un modo molto "immorale" di portare avanti delle campagne "morali".
> 
> Non so quanto sia davvero importante la differenza capziosa tra free-software e open-source, non sono un avvocato ne' uno sviluppatore, tuttavia sono sicuro che l'unità della comunità di sviluppatori "free/open" sia la cosa più importante. 

  Anch'io la penso così e posso solo aggiungere che aver reso la GPLv3 incompatibile con la v2 oltre a frazionare ulteriormente il FOSS ci rende ridicoli agli occhi del mondo closed-source.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Basta leggersi "Free non è Open", per capire che la differenza, lungi dall'essere capziosa, è di sostanziale e fondamentale importanza.

  Certo che c'è differenza, ma tu credi che alla maggior parte dei programmatori e alla stragrande maggioranza degli utenti interessi la maggior o minore libertà del codice? Credi riescano a percepire la differenza tra GPLv2-GPLv3-BSD? Credi che siano disposti a cambiare sistema operativo perchè Hurd è più libero di Linux? Direi che non è né sostanziale né fondamentale. A xdarma e a codadilupo può anche interessare ma resteremo sempre come due pesci rossi in una boccia d'acqua. Free, ma molto ristretta. Meglio una vasca da bagno Open; ascolta un pesce rosso fuggito dall'acquario di Redmond :-D

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ...questo ha permesso Tivo e i suoi fratelli. Se questo è il modo in cui le aziende vogliono abbracciare la filosofia Free Software - con un abbraccio che ricorda da vicino quello di un boa constrictor - allora possono continuare a scrivere software proprietario.

  I sorgenti del TiVo-soft sono disponibili, proprio come richiesto dalla GPLv2. Non ti è possibile far girare sulla TiVo-box una tua versione modificata del software. Questo, dal quel che ho capito, perchè la maggior fonte di introiti della TiVo-corporation viene dalla pubblicità che il TiVo-soft ti mostra obbligatoriamente.

Ma in ogni caso: non ti piace la pubblicità? Non comprare la TiVo-box. Compra un altro scatolotto, spendendo di più, e installati il software che credi, magari proprio il TiVo-soft senza pubblicità. Ma se la TiVo-corp. rende pubblici i sorgenti, ha diritto ad usare il free/open-soft come diavolo gli pare.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ...Linux va superando i fatidici problemi di driver, trova appoggi dovunque e marcia verso la conquista del desktop..

  Con il passaggio alla GPLv3 chi avrà il coraggio di adottare linux ben sapendo che perderà il controllo sul proprio prodotto? Forse preferiranno usare un BSD o addirittura un sis.op. proprietario: avranno sicuramente meno problemi. Tu invece dovrai sperare che qualcuno faccia del reverse-engeneering sui Centrino-5 o AMD K12 prima che il tuo Pentium3 schiatti definitivamente.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ...quale deve essere il modello di software libero che maggiormente può garantire lo sviluppo di un mercato sano e concorrenziale?

  Quello dove ci sia spazio anche per altro software tipo open, artistic o bsd? ;-)

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> io credo che difendere l'utente, in questo contesto, non è pura ideologia...

  A me sembra di aver capito che Stallman persegue obiettivi tipo Free Society e sinceramente di costruire in terra il paradiso stallmaniano mediante imposizione della GPLv3... lasciamo perdere.

Chiudo questo lunghissimo e noiosisssimo post con una parte di intervista a Tanenbaum:

 *Quote:*   

> I was talking to [Richard] Stallman once and we got onto the subject of Free Software, and he sort of bit my head off when I used the term incorrectly from his point of view.
> 
> Free Software is software when you have the source and you can do what you want with it, whether it is the Berkeley licence or the GPL, isn't so important. The important thing is having the source code and being able to play with it yourself.
> 
> And he went bananas and said "No, the licence is the most important thing!" And I said "No, the software is the most important thing, and having the source code out there and the details of the licensing are secondary.
> ...

 

Intanto gli eretici lavorano ad un  compilatore meno ingombrante...

----------

## mambro

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> compilatore meno ingombrante...

 

Mmm che senso ha? Davvero in *BSD c'è questa "repulsione" per la GPL? Quali sono di solito le argomentazioni contro la licenza di Stallman e a favore della BSD?

----------

## randomaze

 *mambro wrote:*   

>  *xdarma wrote:*   compilatore meno ingombrante... 
> 
> Mmm che senso ha? Davvero in *BSD c'è questa "repulsione" per la GPL? Quali sono di solito le argomentazioni contro la licenza di Stallman e a favore della BSD?

 

I *BSD dicono che la loro é la licenza che da più libertà all'utente mentre la GPL, per effetto della clausola di viralità no.

Sul pcc: é solo un compilatore c e, per quel ce ho capito qualche tempo fa, non contano di supportare il c++ quindi al momento taglia via una buona fetta di programmi (qt e mozilla-* in primis), quindi per adesso non é utilizzabile.

Sul discorso licenze: Stallman fa parte della FSF, crede di essere nel giusto e prova in tutti i modi a farlo capire agli altri. L'OSI pensa la stessa cosa del suo modo di vedere. Per l'utente finale del PC conta poco sapere se Linux (il kernel) é GPL 2 o3, se apache é simil-BSD o simili, gli basta poterlo usare senza troppi problemi [*].

Per il programmatore, IMHO, é libero di scegliere quello che più gli aggrada, in base alle sue esigenze e, ovviamente, in base anche alle scelte che gli autori del codice che lui intende riutilizzare hanno fatto prima di lui (e se questo non sta bene può riscrivere quello che gli serve....).

[*] Edit: ovvio che per un azienda sapere che può modificare (o far modificare il codice) per farlo rispondere meglio a determinati requisiti é una cosa dannatamente utile. E qui intervengono le possibilità delle varie licenze dalle quali traspare la volontà del programmatore originario: "se vuoi usare il mio codice puoi farlo alle mie condizioni, altrimenti puoi riscriverlo a tuo piacere....".

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Con il passaggio alla GPLv3 chi avrà il coraggio di adottare linux ben sapendo che perderà il controllo sul proprio prodotto? 

 

vedi che è questo il problema?

se un software non attribuisce all'utente il controllo sul prodotto acquistato è un software libero?

non pretendo di imporre la GPL3 sempre ed ovunque (né questo si può fare neppure per le altre forme di software libero).

io uso i driver nvidia e preferisco googledoc ad openoffice.

ma come utente, mediamente, cerco di favorire i canali di distribuzione più puliti e trasparenti sia per il mio vantaggio personale immediato, sia perché ritengo che i comportamenti etici inducano un valore aggiunto in termini di competitività che, nel tempo, può portare vantaggi sulla qualità tecnologica e sulla stabilità dei prodotti.

----------

## mambro

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*    *xdarma wrote:*   compilatore meno ingombrante... 
> 
> Mmm che senso ha? Davvero in *BSD c'è questa "repulsione" per la GPL? Quali sono di solito le argomentazioni contro la licenza di Stallman e a favore della BSD? 
> 
> I *BSD dicono che la loro é la licenza che da più libertà all'utente mentre la GPL, per effetto della clausola di viralità no.
> ...

 

Si è vero.. ma io non scriverei mai codice sapendo che chiunque può prenderlo, modficarlo un attimo, chiuderlo e venderlo al miglior offerente senza dare nulla alla comunità. O prendere parte del mio codice e usarlo in prodotti commerciali e proprietari. Si, la libertà così è maggiore ma il software ne perde perché si perdono tutti i contributi di chi decide di non rilasciare le proprie modifiche. 

Forse una licenza del genere può essere ben vista in ambito aziendale/commerciale dove, chi investe soldi nello sviluppo non vuole che altri si avvantaggino del loro lavoro. Ma se lo scopo è il bene del software licenziato non vedo vantaggi...

Sarà che sono cresciuto in una dove la GPL va per la maggiore ma i *BSD non li capisco   :Very Happy: 

Detto questo, visto che si sta parlando anche di GPL3.. qualcuno potrebbe riassumere quali sono le restrizioni aggiuntive rispetto la GPL2?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> capisco l'atteggiamento di Cazzantonio, fondato su un presupposto di dinamicità e realismo, ma trovo che la sua posizione si riduca in realtà ad uno sterile tentativo di negare un dibattito che ogni giorno è più attuale.

 Non fraintendermi... ritengo che la problematica del free software sia importante e cruciale, ritengo però che sia una problematica pratica prima che ideologica.

Odio i dibattiti su questioni puramente pgragmatiche fatti per via ideologica.

Vorrei ogni tanto una persona con un po' di pragmatismo che affronti i problemi senza quel muro ideologico che spesso ci porta a perdere di vista il nocciolo della questione.

Ho idee anche molto radicali su cosa andrebbe cambiato nell'impianto legislativo attuale per garantire trasparenza e concorrenzialità al mercato del software e dell'hardware, tuttavia non condivido le posizioni ideologiche di Stallman che si traducono con "pensatela come me o siete dei venduti".

Sulla questione del DRM, ad esempio, trovo ad molto più efficace renderlo "sconveniente" economicamente che proibirlo a colpi di licenze. Se mai il DRM verrà abbanonato sarà perché il modello economico fondato sul DRM è diventanto inefficiente, piuttosto che per l'imposizione di qualche ideologo. Questo intendo con "discutere dei problemi pragmaticamente".

----------

## cloc3

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Detto questo, visto che si sta parlando anche di GPL3.. qualcuno potrebbe riassumere quali sono le restrizioni aggiuntive rispetto la GPL2?

 

ehmmm...

dubito che qualcuno possa facilemente riassumere brevemente le cose, perché prima dovrebbe sentirsi perfettamente sicuro di avere capito  :Smile: .

il problema, in generale, riguarda la retrocompatibilità con le licenze precedenti e l'interazioni con software disponibili a condizioni diverse.

questo perché la gpl3 cerca di imporre una definizione assoluta di libertà del software, spingendosi a riflettere sul contesto concreto di utilizzo.

provo a fare un esempio sul modo in cui intendo la cosa io.

supponiamo che uno sviluppatore, per scrivere un software libero abbia bisogno di utilizzare una certa documentazione di carattere proprietario

(un po' come accade per samba), stabilendo in questo modo un rapporto contrattuale privato con il proprietario della stessa. la gpl3 ritiene che il software possa essere considerato libero solo se in grado di trasferire la propria libertà alla documentazione privata. d'altra parte, se non fosse così, l'eventuale utente che volesse modificare il software stesso non sarebbe libero di farlo, proprio perché impossibilitato a competere a parità di condizioni.

la gpl3 cerca di affrontare queste situazioni n modo radicale, forzando il più possibile l'interesse dell'utente rispetto a quello del programmatore.

molti programmatori, in condizioni del genere, preferiscono rimanere alla gpl2 e mantenere una maggiore libertà di stabilire relazioni complesse con il software proprietario. ma così facendo, possono essere coinvolti in situazioni controllate, nelle quali la possibilità concreta di sviluppare un certo software, è legata all'accesso (clientelare) ad un determinato ambiente elitario.

non credo che questo rappresenti necessariamente un delitto, ma un fenomeno di mercato assolutamente normale.

tuttavia, se il ruolo della gpl3 aiutasse a portare maggiore chiarezza a tali situazioni, anche al prezzo di distinguere la produzione del software libero da quello dell'open source, io non ci troverei nulla di male.

ok, se ho detto troppe scemate, correggetemi.

----------

## federico

Io non ci capisco piu' niente...

Sotto quale licenza dovrei rilasciare e perche', i miei software, non lo so piu'.

La GPL3 per me e' un mistero, nel dubbio continuero' ad utilizzare la 2, credo...

----------

## djinnZ

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Non comprare la TiVo-box. Compra un altro scatolotto, spendendo di più, e installati il software che credi

  sempre che ti sia consentito, se tutti producono solo hardware drm hai poco da scegliere, un poco come la questione delle licenze prepagate, tutti te le impongono senza eccezione, hai voglia di lamentarti.

E quanto al renderlo "poco conveniente" in troppe occasioni ed anche adesso (a prosito dell'ousurcing verso il terzo mondo a suon di clausole suicide di trasferimento di tecnologia, per esempio) non è che le big company si siano mai mostrate troppo lungimirati (psicopatia, tendenze suicide, accidia autodistruttiva... piuttosto).

Basta pensare al trusted computing, di per se stesso è un'ottima idea (anche se non è la panacea a tutti i mali) per rafforzare la sicurezza e vedete in cosa lo hanno trasformato.

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Tanenbaum

 di tanta gente hai scelto proprio lui, quello che si rifiutò di lasciare modificare il suo minix pur essendo gratuito ed open source. Sarà che mi è sempre apparso un cattedratico (e le mie opinioni in materia sono censurabili anche sul forum di parolacce e bestemmie) e che recentemente pare che abbia cambiato idea e sia in cerca di una comunità per il suo minix...

----------

## federico

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *xdarma wrote:*   Tanenbaum Sarà che mi è sempre apparso un cattedratico

 

lo e' sempre stato...

 *Quote:*   

> che recentemente pare che abbia cambiato idea e sia in cerca di una comunità per il suo minix...

 

Mi pare un po' tardi... auguriamogli buona fortuna ma non so se fara' molta strada questa idea qui  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> tuttavia non condivido le posizioni ideologiche di Stallman che si traducono con "pensatela come me o siete dei venduti"

 

ma qando mai Stallman ha detto una cosa del genere ? Piuttosto Stallman dice: "se non lo capite, siete scemi"

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> I sorgenti del TiVo-soft sono disponibili, proprio come richiesto dalla GPLv2. Non ti è possibile far girare sulla TiVo-box una tua versione modificata del software.

 

come dire: puoi leggere il codice, ma non usarlo!

E mi vieni a  dire che Stallman fa male ad incazzarsi quando vede distorcere completamente il senso della GPL per un cavillo come la differenza tra leggere ed usare il codice sorgente ? Senza contare che un conc etto del genere rientra nella logica dell'hardware in comodato d'uso... ci lamentiamo perchè il software che paghiamo non lo possediamo, e non ci lamentiamo se non possediamo piu' nemmeno l'hardware ?!?!?

 *Quote:*   

>  Con il passaggio alla GPLv3 chi avrà il coraggio di adottare linux ben sapendo che perderà il controllo sul proprio prodotto? Forse preferiranno usare un BSD o addirittura un sis.op. proprietario

 

Ma perchè, già non fanno cosi' ? IBM vuole smanacciare a carico della comunità, ed usa Linux. Apple vuole tenersi le modifiche in casa e avere il controllo completo su cosa entra e cosa esce, e ha preso BSD. MS non ne vuole sapere e vuole imporre i propri strumenti, e si scrive tutto in casa (o almeno si spera che lo faccia)

Dove starebbe la differenza, domani ?

Forse, il punto, è proprio smettere di credere che il business del software libero sia il software in se' e per se'. Cosa questa che - alle aziende - non va proprio giu': e' per questo che preferiscono l'opensource, al free software: Perchè vogliono lucrare sul codice, e non sull'indotto, come invece sarebbe naturale nel mercato del free software.

 *Quote:*   

> A me sembra di aver capito che Stallman persegue obiettivi tipo Free Society

 

OH MIO DIO!

una società libera. Ma come si puoo' pensare, una cosa del genere ?!?!?!?

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ma qando mai Stallman ha detto una cosa del genere ? Piuttosto Stallman dice: "se non lo capite, siete scemi"

 Di fronte ad un atteggiamento del genere gli darei torto pure se dalla sua parte avesse la Verità con la V maiuscola.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> un cavillo come la differenza tra leggere ed usare il codice sorgente ?

 Cavillo?? Cavillo per modo di dire... 

Sono dell'idea che le licenze software debbano riguardare il software, mentre per l'hardware ci dovrebbero essere apposite licenze hardware.

Come il software può essere prodotto in modo comunitario, per l'hardware non è possibile altrettanto. Cercare di legiferare sull'hardware partendo dal software mi sembra proprio il metodo sbagliato di fare le cose.

Altra questione, il DRM: il drm è gi stato marchiato dal mercato come "tecnologia inefficace", tanto che già molte aziende di primo piano parlano di abbandonarlo. Ti pare un qualcosa di cui merita discutere allo stato attuale delle cose?

Per eliminare del tutto il drm basterebbero delle leggi sull'interoperabilità dei formati.

Ricordiamoci che una licenza software serve per difendere i diritti di chi lo produce (nel nostro caso una comunità), non di chi lo usa. Per difendere i diritti del "consumatore" non serve una licenza ma delle leggi.

La prima viene scelta dall'autore del software per cui la salvaguardia dei diritti dei consumatori viene demandata alla scelta personale di un solo individuo... situazione non compatibile con lo stato di diritto.

Le seconde valgono per tutti i "consumatori" e per tutti i "produttori", pertanto danno quella garanzia di "universalità" di cui devono godere i diritti.

Se ci si ricorda di questo fatto, che la GPL serve per difendere solo e soltanto la comunità di sviluppatori, allora ci si rende conto di come la GPL3 fallisca questo obiettivo limitando arbitrariamente gli sviluppatori.

Per ultimo vorrei mettere anche una considerazione del tutto personale sulla questione GPL vs BSD. Se si pensa che il modello di sviluppo comunitario del software sia quello vincente non si dovrebbe temere troppo il "furto" del software da parte di aziende pronte a prendere il tuo codice e blindarlo. Se il modello di sviluppo blindato è "perdente" allora il software libero dovrebbe comunque vincere, alla lunga.

La GPL mi sembra un po' la licenza pensata da uno paranoico che "spera" che il software libero sia un modello vincente, ma non ci crede fino in fondo tanto che ha bisogno di guardarsi le spalle e di pararsi il culo da "cospiratori" in agguato ad ogni angolo...

Magari ha ragione la GPL... però c'è anche il rischio che tutti questi arroccamenti legali sempre più complesi possano danneggiare la comunità del software libero piuttosto che favorirla... rischio piuttosto concreto dal mio punto di vista.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   ma qando mai Stallman ha detto una cosa del genere ? Piuttosto Stallman dice: "se non lo capite, siete scemi" Di fronte ad un atteggiamento del genere gli darei torto pure se dalla sua parte avesse la Verità con la V maiuscola.

 

questo perchè parti prevenuto. dicamoci la verità: ogni volta che qualcosa ti sembra cosi' lampante che nemmeno un cretino puo' non capirlo... non mi verrai a dire che un bel "ma sei scemo ?" non ti passa per la testa  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   un cavillo come la differenza tra leggere ed usare il codice sorgente ? Cavillo?? Cavillo per modo di dire... 
> 
> Sono dell'idea che le licenze software debbano riguardare il software, mentre per l'hardware ci dovrebbero essere apposite licenze hardware.
> 
> Come il software può essere prodotto in modo comunitario, per l'hardware non è possibile altrettanto. Cercare di legiferare sull'hardware partendo dal software mi sembra proprio il metodo sbagliato di fare le cose.

 

Già. Peccato che quello che fa tivo è impedire l'uso del codice, con la scusa dell'hardware. E - ripeto - se l'hw lo compro, e lo pago, non voglio sentire storie del tipo: "lo paghi solo quanto dico io e lo usi solo come dico io". Non mi sta bene per il software, figuriamoci per l'hw!

 *Quote:*   

> Altra questione, il DRM: il drm è gi stato marchiato dal mercato come "tecnologia inefficace", tanto che già molte aziende di primo piano parlano di abbandonarlo. Ti pare un qualcosa di cui merita discutere allo stato attuale delle cose?
> 
> Per eliminare del tutto il drm basterebbero delle leggi sull'interoperabilità dei formati.

 

ti risulta che la politica detti le leggi al mercato, o il contrario ? Ti risulta inoltre che l'aver speso miliardi in cause inutili contro i 'pirati' informatici abbia fermato le aziende dal continuare a promuovere inutili drm e costosissimi processi contro mamme e nonne, nonostante ci abbiano speso dieci volte di quanto ci abbiano incassato o ci incasseranno mai? Non per dire, ma l'impressione che ho io è che l'industria se ne freghi di quanto spende, pur di mantenere potere e monopolio.

 *Quote:*   

> Le seconde valgono per tutti i "consumatori" e per tutti i "produttori", pertanto danno quella garanzia di "universalità" di cui devono godere i diritti.
> 
> Se ci si ricorda di questo fatto, che la GPL serve per difendere solo e soltanto la comunità di sviluppatori, allora ci si rende conto di come la GPL3 fallisca questo obiettivo limitando arbitrariamente gli sviluppatori

 

la GPL non ha mai voluto difendere i diritti degli sviluppatori, non conoscendo differenza tra sviluppatore e fruitore del software (o gli sviluppatori non sono anche fruitori ?). Se parti da un presupposto cosi' evidentemente sbagliato, sfido io che ti sta sulle balle il lavoro di Stallman  :Razz: [/quote]

 *Quote:*   

> La GPL mi sembra un po' la licenza pensata da uno paranoico che "spera" che il software libero sia un modello vincente, ma non ci crede fino in fondo tanto che ha bisogno di guardarsi le spalle e di pararsi il culo da "cospiratori" in agguato ad ogni angolo...

 

Ecco, questo spiega tutto e - sinceramente - c'e' ben poco da commentare. Mi limito a ricordare, come sempre: 'ai tempi del fascismo, non sapevo di vivere ai tempi del fascismo'

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> questo perchè parti prevenuto. dicamoci la verità: ogni volta che qualcosa ti sembra cosi' lampante che nemmeno un cretino puo' non capirlo... non mi verrai a dire che un bel "ma sei scemo ?" non ti passa per la testa 

 Come no! Spesso ho addirittura degli istinti omicidi quando qualcuno si mostra parecchio riottoso a concetti banali, tuttavia mi guardo bene dal dare libero sfogo a tali istinti.

E' una regola basilare dell'arte oratoria quella di mantenere rispetto e considerazione per l'interlocutore che vuoi convincere. Se invece di convincerlo vuoi solo scontrarti per il gusto di farlo beh... devo dire che è proprio quest'ultima considerazione che mi fa un po' dubitare di Stallman.

 *Quote:*   

> Già. Peccato che quello che fa tivo è impedire l'uso del codice, con la scusa dell'hardware. E - ripeto - se l'hw lo compro, e lo pago, non voglio sentire storie del tipo: "lo paghi solo quanto dico io e lo usi solo come dico io". Non mi sta bene per il software, figuriamoci per l'hw!

 Questa deve però essere una cosa regolata dalle leggi, non dalle licenze... le licenze valgono solo per un determinato software. Se si stabilisce che il consumatore ha diritto a fare con l'hardware quello che preferisce voglio che sia una legge, non una licenza, a dirlo.

Capisci il punto della situazione?

 *Quote:*   

> ti risulta che la politica detti le leggi al mercato, o il contrario ?

 Come dire... questo è un problema di un livello un tantino superiore. Allora prima facciamo funzionare la politica e poi si penserà all'aspetto del tutto secondario del software. Se la politica è incapace di agire pensi che una semplice licenza possa metterci una pezza?

 *Quote:*   

> Ti risulta inoltre che l'aver speso miliardi in cause inutili contro i 'pirati' informatici abbia fermato le aziende dal continuare a promuovere inutili drm

 Beh... qualcosa sta lentamente cambiando mi pare... comunque non è questo il punto. Una licenza., e l'iniziativa del singolo che sottosta alla sua promulgazione, non potranno mai sopperire le deficienze del sistema legislativo, e nemmeno dettare legge al mercato (quanto tu stesso riconosci che ora come ora è più forte del potere politico).

 *Quote:*   

> La GPL non ha mai voluto difendere i diritti degli sviluppatori

 La GPL non riconosce differenza tra sviluppatore e consumatore proprio perché è stata scritta pensando ad una comunitò... una comunità di sviluppatori! La libertà di guardare il codice vale un piffero se non lo so leggere...

Se si parla di "spirito della licenza", così come è stato evocato precendentemente, non si può non riconoscere che tale "spirito" è principalmente, se non esclusivamente, ispirato dalla comunità di smanettoni dietro il software libero.

Se si parte dall'idea riduttiva che gli unici ad avere interesse verso il software libero siano gli smanettoni allora la GPL3 ha pienamente senso, tuttavia si fa poca strada IMHO.

 *Quote:*   

> Se parti da un presupposto cosi' evidentemente sbagliato, sfido io che ti sta sulle balle il lavoro di Stallman 

 Parto dall'evidenza dei fatti... sono pur sempre un fisico. Comunque non mi sta sulle balle tutto l'operato di Stallman, è che statisticamente (ti ho mai detto che sono un fisico statistico?) i grandi "rivoluzionari" vanno bene all'inizio, poi mandano tutto a puttane. La storia lo dimostra del resto...

Penso che Stallman abbia fatto qualcosa di buono in passato, e che ora le sue idee abbiano fatto il loro tempo. Un tempo era all'avanguardia, ora mi pare sia rimasto molto indietro.

 *Quote:*   

> Ecco, questo spiega tutto e - sinceramente - c'e' ben poco da commentare. Mi limito a ricordare, come sempre: 'ai tempi del fascismo, non sapevo di vivere ai tempi del fascismo'

 Che c'entra il fascismo con le licenze? Una licenza non può certo essere totalitaria, anche se la GPL3 ci si avvicina un tantino.

----------

## lucapost

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per ultimo vorrei mettere anche una considerazione del tutto personale sulla questione GPL vs BSD. Se si pensa che il modello di sviluppo comunitario del software sia quello vincente non si dovrebbe temere troppo il "furto" del software da parte di aziende pronte a prendere il tuo codice e blindarlo..

 

Sono pienamente d'accordo. 

La verità è che comunque è semplice creare un'alternativa open a software "semplici" come player multimediali o messaggistica istantanea, ma proponetemi l'alternativa a software come Matlab, Igor, ecc. Non sono molte le aziende come il CERN che possono permettersi un team di sviluppo come quello di root.

Spero davvero  che almeno gnupdf riesca a fare il grande passo.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altra questione, il DRM: il drm è gi stato marchiato dal mercato come "tecnologia inefficace", tanto che già molte aziende di primo piano parlano di abbandonarlo. Ti pare un qualcosa di cui merita discutere allo stato attuale delle cose?
> 
> Per eliminare del tutto il drm basterebbero delle leggi sull'interoperabilità dei formati. 

 

La questione dei drm è molto complicata a mio avviso, io comunque non sono per la loro soppressione. Se un'azienza decide di applicare un drm ad un formato o l'equivalente all'hardware che distrubuisce deve essere liberissima di farlo. 

Quello che manca è un regolamento che obblighi queste aziende ad indicare chiaramente l'incompatibilità dei suoi prodotti con altri della stessa fascia. 

In un certo senso, in questo verso si stanno muovendo molte organizzazioni dei consumatori (vedi la proposta  di legge che stanno preparando per separare il prezzo dell'hardware dal prezzo del software, ecc.) .

Questo vuole dire difendere l'interesse dei consumatori.

Al giorno d'oggi i drm servono esclusivamente a difendere gli interessi non tanto dei produttori di software, ma quello ad esempio dei detentori della proprietà intelletuale del prodotto (vedi multimedia e hollywood che "non sbarca" sul web). Ci sono anche i loro interessi da difendere. Per quanto ogni drm possa essere aggirato nel giro di qualche settimana, questo comunque limita in un certo qual modo la diffusione della pirateria.

La sfida, che gli sviluppatori di software open devo raccogliere e risolvere, è appunto quella contro la pirateria. Capisco che software open e drm al giorno d'oggi non possono andare avanti assieme. Questo è un nodo che il tempo spero potrà risolvere.

----------

## xdarma

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sul pcc: é solo un compilatore c e, per quel ce ho capito qualche tempo fa, non contano di supportare il c++ quindi al momento taglia via una buona fetta di programmi (qt e mozilla-* in primis), quindi per adesso non é utilizzabile.

 

Sono solo agli inizi, diamogli tempo e ce ritroveremo in portage :-)

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> se un software non attribuisce all'utente il controllo sul prodotto acquistato è un software libero?

 

Se posso leggere il codice sorgente si.

Se vuoi hardware libero credo tu debba rivolgerti a www.opencores.org o alla Sun e poi trovare qualche fabbrica che materialmente ti costruisca un computer.

E comunque anche Sun ha usato la GPLv2...

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> (un po' come accade per samba)...

 

Questa notizia mi lascia interdetto: Microsoft è stata costretta da una sentenza a vendere le specifiche dei protocolli che però non saranno mai pubbliche. Non mi sembra che con la GPLv3 sia aumentata la libertà dell'utente; per sviluppare freesoftware rischi di cacciare dei soldi e di sicuro è aumentata la confusione nel FOSS. Se sbaglio nell'interpretare i fatti, correggimi pure.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> se tutti producono solo hardware drm hai poco da scegliere

 

Non mi sembra che l'hardware DRM si stia imponendo, anzi. Per esempio Apple aveva introdotto un mini-DRM con i primi computer Intel-based ma poi lo ha eliminato. E comunque anche chi insiste nell'utilizzarlo commette degli errori, vedi linux su xbox360  :-)

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ...Sarà che mi è sempre apparso un cattedratico [Tanenbaum]

 

A parte che se non ricordo male, ai tempi del "fork" Minix-Linux il codice sorgente era di proprietà della casa editrice del libro di Tanenbaum dentro al quale era stampato il listato di Minix. Tale casa editrice ha sempre opposto resistenza al cedere i propri diritti alla comunità, e comunque ho citato Tanenbaum come esempio di open-vs-free e devo dire che Tanenbaum esce dall'intervista molto meno cattedratico di quanto pensassi mentre Stallman esce molto più "bananas" e "ape". Tragicomico Stallman.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ...come dire: puoi leggere il codice, ma non usarlo!...un cavillo come la differenza tra leggere ed usare il codice sorgente...non ci lamentiamo se non possediamo piu' nemmeno l'hardware ?!?!?

 

Guarda che anche per me l'hardware DRM-izzato è un problema, solo che ritengo siano due cose da trattare separatamente: software -> licenze FOSS ... hardware -> leggi sul diritto dei consumatori. Ad esempio i cd musicali con DRM anti-copia ledono il diritto alla "fruizione" da parte dell'utente e le case discografiche non lo hanno adottato in maniera estesa perchè hanno perso in tribunale.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ...IBM vuole smanacciare...Apple vuole avere il controllo completo su cosa entra e cosa esce...Dove starebbe la differenza, domani ?

 

IBM restituisce qualcosa alla comunità, Apple come minimo finanzia CUPS (con licenza blindata su GPLv2), senza contare le decine di piccole aziende che lavorano nell'embedded dove il legame SW-HW è molto più stretto e dove linux si sta facendo strada. Vogliamo mandarli tutti da mammona M$? Cosa ci girerà dentro il tuo router wifi casalingo? o dentro il tuo DivX-player da tavolo? o dentro il tuo navigatore satellitare? o dentro il tuo smartphone? Il liberrimo WinCE?

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> OH MIO DIO! una società libera. Ma come si puoo' pensare, una cosa del genere ?!?!?!?

 

Ma sono libero di scegliere se vivere in una società libera oppure decide Stallman al posto mio? E posso decidere io se il grado di libertà v2 è sufficiente o devo essere obbligato a passare al grado v3 perché così ha deciso sua santità Stallman?

Se le licenze vecchie non garantivano un adeguato grado di libertà, perché non ne ha creata un'altra nuova di zecca come ha fatto in passato? Chessò la SFL (SuperFreeLicense), lasciando alle varie categorie in gioco (utenti, sviluppatori, produttori, venditori, ...) la scelta tra GPLv2, SFLv1, BSD, ecc. ecc.

Troppa scelta per il "popolino" è nociva? Meglio imporre quello che è giusto senza che la comunità provi sulla propria pelle cosa la garantisce di più. Non è che la Free Society assomiglia un casino al "socialismo reale"?. Non era un altro totalitarismo?. Speriamo che Stallman non entri in politica...

----------

## codadilupo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Come no! Spesso ho addirittura degli istinti omicidi quando qualcuno si mostra parecchio riottoso a concetti banali, tuttavia mi guardo bene dal dare libero sfogo a tali istinti. E' una regola basilare dell'arte oratoria quella di mantenere rispetto e considerazione per l'interlocutore che vuoi convincere

 

solo che la cosidetta "arte oratoria" è il vestito che fai indossare alle tue idee per farle accettare dal maggior numero possibile di persone. Cosa che non ha nulla a che vedere con la validità delle idee stesse. Sinceramente, per mia personale fortuna, da qualche tempo me ne fotto allegramente di essere condiviso e vivo molto meglio secondo il principio del "se lo capisci, bene; diversamente, non so che farci. Ci sbatterai il muso da solo e lo capirai". Anche perchè sono sempre piu' convinto che si impara con le mani, non con la testa, ed è completamente inutile convicere la testa, se le mani poi continuano a fare quel che vogliono loro. 

 *Quote:*   

> Come dire... questo è un problema di un livello un tantino superiore. Allora prima facciamo funzionare la politica e poi si penserà all'aspetto del tutto secondario del software. Se la politica è incapace di agire pensi che una semplice licenza possa metterci una pezza?

 

non è una questione di pezze. Si tratta solo di non vedere usare il mio lavoro contro di me. E' questo lo scopo della GPL, e in particolare della GPL3. Non capisco come si possa non capirlo  :Razz: 

Cosa dovremmo fare, aspettare che il mondo cambi da solo ? Attendere che la politica torni a dirigere l'economia, se mai l'ha fatto ? Mi sembra un po' arrendevole, come punto di vista, e - pragmaticamente - ancor più velleitario di quanto faccia Stallman stesso.

 *Quote:*   

> Se si parte dall'idea riduttiva che gli unici ad avere interesse verso il software libero siano gli smanettoni allora la GPL3 ha pienamente senso, tuttavia si fa poca strada IMHO.

 

Ma è tutto all'incontrario  :Razz: 

Se uno sviluppatore pensa solo a se' stesso, allora sceglierà una licenza proprietaria. Solo se uno sviluppatore pensa a se' anche come a un fruitore, allora sceglierà una licenza libera   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

>  i"rivoluzionari" vanno bene all'inizio, poi mandano tutto a puttane. La storia lo dimostra del resto...

 

questa è tutta da dimostrare. Un  esempio di un rivoluzionario che ha affossato la propria rivoluzione ? Ghandi ? Gesu' ? Malatesta ? Socrate ? Lennon ? Il problema dei rivoluzionari, è che chi li segue non è altrettanto rivoluzionario, semmai  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Penso che Stallman abbia fatto qualcosa di buono in passato, e che ora le sue idee abbiano fatto il loro tempo. Un tempo era all'avanguardia, ora mi pare sia rimasto molto indietro.

 

se ritenere che l'industria non ha diritto di rubare il lavoro delle comunità significa essere retrogradi, allora sono fiero d'essere cosi' fuori moda

 *Quote:*   

> Ecco, questo spiega tutto e - sinceramente - c'e' ben poco da commentare. Mi limito a ricordare, come sempre: 'ai tempi del fascismo, non sapevo di vivere ai tempi del fascismo'

 Che c'entra il fascismo con le licenze? Una licenza non può certo essere totalitaria, anche se la GPL3 ci si avvicina un tantino.[/quote]

non c'entra il fascismo. C'entra il modo in cui è stato liquidato. Tutte le volte che si liquida con 'paranoico' il rischio tangibile di una deriva, allora la deriva... arriva. E ce ne vuole per cancellarla. Son passati sessant'anni, e noi ancora non ci siamo riusciti

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Sat Dec 22, 2007 10:39 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## codadilupo

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> A parte che se non ricordo male, ai tempi del "fork" Minix-Linux il codice sorgente era di proprietà della casa editrice del libro di Tanenbaum dentro al quale era stampato il listato di Minix. Tale casa editrice ha sempre opposto resistenza al cedere i propri diritti alla comunità, e comunque ho citato Tanenbaum come esempio di open-vs-free e devo dire che Tanenbaum esce dall'intervista molto meno cattedratico di quanto pensassi mentre Stallman esce molto più "bananas" e "ape". Tragicomico Stallman.

 

Tanembaum è vecchio e parla come un vecchio. Non a caso - come dici - ha ceduto i propri diritti alla casa editrice. Esattamente come cent'anni fa!

Quel che è tragico, è che un tecnico si metta a parlare di licenze, quando è ovvio - da quel che lui stesso ha fatto - che le sue scelte in fatto di licenze non garantiscono nessuno, se non i soliti potentati economici: case editrici, case di software, industrie musicali. Ma a chi il lavoro lo produce nulla.

 *Quote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   OH MIO DIO! una società libera. Ma come si puoo' pensare, una cosa del genere ?!?!?!? 
> 
> Ma sono libero di scegliere se vivere in una società libera oppure decide Stallman al posto mio? E posso decidere io se il grado di libertà v2 è sufficiente o devo essere obbligato a passare al grado v3 perché così ha deciso sua santità Stallman?

 

in realtà no. Se scegli la libertà, non puoi negarla dopo. Ma a parte questo, il punto è: ma sarà anche libero Stallman di modificare come crede la sua licenza o no ? Non ti piace ? non usarla. intanto samba è pasato a GPL3. E da quel che si dice dovrebbero essere gl'ultimi ad usarla, visto che lavorano a strettissimo contatto con il software proprietario. Tutto il team di samba è pazzo, oppure sono tra i pochi ad aver compreso la GPL3 ?

 *Quote:*   

> Non è che la Free Society assomiglia un casino al "socialismo reale"?. Non era un altro totalitarismo?. Speriamo che Stallman non entri in politica...

 

Bravo. Vallo a dire a Stallman, poi pero' non ti lamentare se ti prende a cazzotti  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## starise

Sono quasi pienamente d'accordo con codadilupo. Onestamente non capisco tutto questo accanimento contro la GPLv3. Licenza che ha inventato Stallman e che, chi non condivide può anche ignorare. Quindi Stallman (o meglio, la FSF, per essere precisi. Stallman non è Dio) non sta imponendo proprio niente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
> 
> it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
> ...

 

La frase in grassetto mi sembra abbastanza eloquente. Nessuno è obbligato a passare alla v3. Chi non è d'accordo può restare sulla v2. Semmai la discussione vera potrebbe essere sulla retrocompatibilità della v3 con la v2.

Personalmente sono abbastanza d'accordo sulla nuova versione, soprattutto per la questione brevetti. Oggi purtroppo le libertà fondamentali che vuole difendere la v2 non sono più pienamente difendibili, e si è trovato il modo di aggirarle (vedi accordo MS@Novell -  che credo sia lampante). Il caso TiVo imho non è da l'esempio migliore, perchè TiVo ha fatto quello che la licenza impone (rilasciare tutto il codice e dividerlo con la comunità). Che poi abbia deciso di inserire un check hardware, sono affari suoi, perchè non vuole che il suo apparecchio hardware venga modificato. Non fa una piega. Il problema non è TiVo ma chi magari vuole utilizzare modifiche hardware per distruggere le libertà che di fatto si vogliono difendere; purtroppo la vecchia v2 potrebbe essere 'penetrabile' su questo aspetto.

----------

## Cazzantonio

[OT]

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> solo che la cosidetta "arte oratoria" ...[omiss]... non ha nulla a che vedere con la validità delle idee stesse.

 No, ma ha assolutamente a che vedere con la validità dell'oratore   :Wink: 

Esistono due tipi di discussione: quella in cui si parla per se stessi e quella in cui si parla per gli altri.

Se si parla per se stessi si può fare anche in silenzio... chi ascolta può soltanto male interpretare un messaggio non destinato a lui. Se si parla per gli altri allora bisogna cercare di farsi capire e di farsi accettare. Altrimenti non si danno "le perle ai porci"... siamo "porci che vomitano perle"... è una cosa molto diversa. 

Scusa se mi sono dilungato su questa cosa ma mi sta molto a cuore. Pensa se Galileo Galilei avesse ragionato come dici... sarebbe finito come Giornano Bruno? Molto drammatico... tuttavia il suo reale contributo alla storia sarebbe stato prossimo allo zero (al massimo un bell'esempio per i posteri). La Verità non ha bisogno di martiri. Per citare uno a caso "moriamo per delle idee... si... ma di morte lenta!". Ti consiglio di leggere "Vita di Galileo" di Beckett. E' di aiuto contro le improvvise volontà di martirio.

[/OT]

 *Quote:*   

> Non capisco come si possa non capirlo 

 I casi sono due: o sono idiota (sono aperto a tutte le possibilità), oppure non è così banale come sembra.

 *Quote:*   

> Ma è tutto all'incontrario 
> 
> Se uno sviluppatore pensa solo a se' stesso, allora sceglierà una licenza proprietaria. Solo se uno sviluppatore pensa a se' anche come a un fruitore, allora sceglierà una licenza libera  

 Non è tanto il singolo sviluppatore... Se parliamo del singolo programmino banale allora penso che il meccanismo mentale che ci sta dietro sia: "sono un membro di una comunità opensource, ho imparato tanto dalla comunità e tutti i miei amici nerd impazziranno quando vedranno questo programmino"... ok l'ho semplificato fino a renderlo ricolo ma suvvia... l'abbiamo pensato tutti. Siamo nerd... abbiamone il coraggio.

Se parliamo invece di un progetto grosso, dove non c'è solo un programmatore ma una comunità, allora conta un altro tipo di logica. E' qui che fallisce lo scopo della GPL3 che parte dal presupposto che gli unici utenti del programma siano quelli che lo fanno (ovvero quello che hai detto te, lo sviluppatore che si pensa usufruitore).

Non si può pensare che tutti i progetti opensource siano assimilabili ad un modello di sviluppo banale. La realtà è molto più complessa e temo che la GPL3 la calpesti, invece di capirla e proteggerla.

 *Quote:*   

> Un  esempio di un rivoluzionario che ha affossato la propria rivoluzione ? Ghandi ? Gesu' ? Malatesta ? Socrate ? Lennon ? Il problema dei rivoluzionari, è che chi li segue non è altrettanto rivoluzionario, semmai 

 Ti posso fare piuttosto il nome delle rivoluzioni: la rivoluzione francese, la rivoluzione russa, la rivoluzione cubana, la rivoluzione cinese... solo per citare le più famose ovviamente, e solo quelle partite con ottimi principi. Ho scartato tutte quelle che invece sono partite male dall'jnizio.

Comunque dai questo discorso è OT. Possiamo parlare della storiografia in altra sede o via pm.

 *Quote:*   

> se ritenere che l'industria non ha diritto di rubare il lavoro delle comunità significa essere retrogradi, allora sono fiero d'essere cosi' fuori moda

 Se ritenere che la terra è piatta è controcorrente allora sono fiero d'essere... aspetta un'attimo. Non si tratta di andare controcorrente. Si tratta di capire che succede, di valutare serenamente e con calma le questioni pesando le argomentazioni, di fare le opportune considerazioni pragmatiche e poi di vedere di tirare fuori un responso. E' così che intendo le discussioni.

Prendere posizione in quel modo è molto drammatico ma di scarso effetto ai fini del risultato.

 *Quote:*   

> non c'entra il fascismo. C'entra il modo in cui è stato liquidato. Tutte le volte che si liquida con 'paranoico' il rischio tangibile di una deriva, allora la deriva... arriva. E ce ne vuole per cancellarla. Son passati sessant'anni, e noi ancora non ci siamo riusciti

 Beh non mi pareva di averlo "liquidato"... ho cercato di argomentare quello che dicevo. I "paranoici" esisteranno nel mondo no? Quindi qualcuno lo deve pur essere.

 *starise wrote:*   

> Oggi purtroppo le libertà fondamentali che vuole difendere la v2 non sono più pienamente difendibili

 

E' che probabilmente non devono essere difese SOLO da una licenza... una licenza è un tipo di difesa molto limitata quando si parla di diritti "universali". Una licenza difende solo diritti particolari (difatti viene scelta di volta in volta a seconda del gusto dello sviluppatore).

Usare la GPL3, che è solo una licenza, come strumento legale atto a difendere dei diritti che sono più grandi della GPL3 è proprio il modo sbagliato di fare le cose. Nel migliore dei casi sarà inefficace, nel peggiore dannoso... e io credo poco nella fortuna.

 *Quote:*   

> Il caso TiVo imho non è da l'esempio migliore

 Se decidiamo che non è possibile blindare l'hardware allora che nessun hardware sia blindato! Ma per fare questo serve una legge, non una licenza!

La prossima volta TiVo utilizzerà semplicemente un altro sistema operativo con licenza diversa dalla GLP3. Ce ne sono a dozzine.

 *Quote:*   

> purtroppo la vecchia v2 potrebbe essere 'penetrabile' su questo aspetto.

 O forse fa semplicemente il suo lavoro, che finisce dove invece la palla passa al legislatore. Stallman non può pensarsi il legislatore di tutti gli stati del mondo... e poi passo io da fascista...

Il fatto che non ci sia nessun legislatore a raccogliere la palla è un qualcosa di cui dovremmo preoccuparci quando ci rechiamo alle urne (e anche fuori a dire il vero...), non è una cosa che possa interessare Stallman.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> No, ma ha assolutamente a che vedere con la validità dell'oratore  
> 
> Esistono due tipi di discussione: quella in cui si parla per se stessi e quella in cui si parla per gli altri.
> ...

 

bah, dipende davvero tutto dal punto di vista. Come ho detto, sono dell'idea che se non si capisce da soli, c'e' ben poca speranza di capire 'tout court'. In fin dei conti, non ho ancora assistito ad una discussione in cui si finisse per convincersi delle opinioni espresse dalla parte avversa. Si concludono piu' o meno tutte con un nulla di fatto.... senza contare che "se non lo capisci tu, come posso sperare di fartelo capire io ?"   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Pensa se Galileo Galilei avesse ragionato come dici... sarebbe finito come Giornano Bruno? Molto drammatico... tuttavia il suo reale contributo alla storia sarebbe stato prossimo allo zero[/OT]

 

io penso a Fermi, che passa per un genio, e invece era un grandissmo F.d. (e mi sto censurando, se non s'e' capito  :Razz: ).

Il problema è che passa per un genio proprio perchè ha saputo venire a patti con tutti, cosi' che non si è fatto nemico nessuno. Troppo comodo, non prendere posizione! O anche cambiare idea, come ha fatto Galilei  :Razz:  Citando un'altra canzone che sai sicuramente: bisogna saper scegliere in tempo, non arrivarci per contrarietà  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> I casi sono due: o sono idiota (sono aperto a tutte le possibilità), oppure non è così banale come sembra.

 

Mah. Se lo capisco io, allora è davvero semplice!

 *Quote:*   

> E' qui che fallisce lo scopo della GPL3 che parte dal presupposto che gli unici utenti del programma siano quelli che lo fanno (ovvero quello che hai detto te, lo sviluppatore che si pensa usufruitore).

 

Ma no: il fatto che lo sviluppatore sia anche fruitore di altri software, non significa che le due cose coincidano, cazzarola  :Wink: 

Si puo' essere sviluppatori, fruitori, o entrambi. Vivaddio, si puo'  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Un  esempio di un rivoluzionario che ha affossato la propria rivoluzione ? Ghandi ? Gesu' ? Malatesta ? Socrate ? Lennon ? Il problema dei rivoluzionari, è che chi li segue non è altrettanto rivoluzionario, semmai  Ti posso fare piuttosto il nome delle rivoluzioni: la rivoluzione francese, la rivoluzione russa, la rivoluzione cubana, la rivoluzione cinese... solo per citare le più famose ovviamente, e solo quelle partite con ottimi principi.

 

La rivoluzione Francese sarebbe partita con ottimi principi ?!?!? Ecco un esempio di come l'oratore che si sforza soprattutto di parlar bene, tendenzialmente lo fa per fotterti  :Wink: 

Il popolo ha combattuto la rivoluzione della borghesia e s l'e' presa dove non batte per l'ennesima volta  :Razz: 

La prossima volta, che dia retta a chi parla chiaro, invece di ascoltar le sirene  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   se ritenere che l'industria non ha diritto di rubare il lavoro delle comunità significa essere retrogradi, allora sono fiero d'essere cosi' fuori moda Se ritenere che la terra è piatta è controcorrente allora sono fiero d'essere... aspetta un'attimo. Non si tratta di andare controcorrente. Si tratta di capire che succede, di valutare serenamente e con calma le questioni pesando le argomentazioni, di fare le opportune considerazioni pragmatiche e poi di vedere di tirare fuori un responso. E' così che intendo le discussioni.
> 
> Prendere posizione in quel modo è molto drammatico ma di scarso effetto ai fini del risultato.

 

non ho parlato di essere controcorrente, ne' l'hai fatto prima tu. Hai detto che ha fatto il suo tempo. Che quindi è anacronistico. Ok. Voglio essere anacronistico!

[quote]Beh non mi pareva di averlo "liquidato"... ho cercato di argomentare quello che dicevo.[quote]

avro' capito male io, ma quando sento dire "paranoico" di solito vien detto per liquidare il discorso.

 *Quote:*   

> La prossima volta TiVo utilizzerà semplicemente un altro sistema operativo con licenza diversa dalla GLP3. Ce ne sono a dozzine.

 

e mi va benissimo! Il punto è proprio questo. Il Free Software è nato per uno scopo. Quello scopo è stato tradito dall'Opensource, che l'ha trasformato in lavoro gratis per le aziende.

A me - che non sono uno sviluppatore - non sta bene. Anche per questo non capisco come possa andar bene a chi sviluppa! Ma c'e' anche Siciliani che votano Lega Nord, quindi non mi stupisco piu' di tanto.

 *Quote:*   

> Il fatto che non ci sia nessun legislatore a raccogliere la palla è un qualcosa di cui dovremmo preoccuparci quando ci rechiamo alle urne (e anche fuori a dire il vero...), non è una cosa che possa interessare Stallman.

 

E non se ne interessa, infatti. Usa gli strumenti giuridici che esistono, senza chiederne di nuovi (o, almeno, non pretendendo di chiederne attraverso l'applicazione di una licenza). Cosa fa di male, rispetto a chi s'e' inventanto di sana pianta il concetto di licenza d'uso, quando - giuridicamente - questo concetto non esistenva affatto ?

P.S.: *moriamo per delle idee... si... ma di morte lenta! Ok, ma chi cantava queste cose prendeva in giro chi si immola per le idee di chi - invece - si guarda bene dal farlo! Come quei santoni che organizzano un suicidio di massa mensile, ma mai che vi partecipino. Non è che sia proprio da prendere come esempio di vita, un comportamento del genere!

Coda

----------

## cloc3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sono dell'idea che le licenze software debbano riguardare il software, mentre per l'hardware ci dovrebbero essere apposite licenze hardware.
> 
> Come il software può essere prodotto in modo comunitario, per l'hardware non è possibile altrettanto. Cercare di legiferare sull'hardware partendo dal software mi sembra proprio il metodo sbagliato di fare le cose.
> ...

 

in una civiltà matura, forse vi sarebbero due GPL3, una per il software ed una per l'HD, ma promulgate dall'ONU e ratificate unanimemente da tutti gli stati membri  :Smile:  .

purtroppo si riesce a malapena a varare una moratoria sulla pena di morte, con un buon trenta per cento di voti contrari, anche pesanti.

suvvia, non fate così, che non sta bene...

e si paga per accedere a specifiche documentali pubbliche. per la costernazione di xdarma.

le licenze e i vincoli contrattuali sono assunti a tutela dei singoli laddove sia ravvisata una carenza di legislazioni superiori.

gli sviluppatori di samba sono stati tra i primi ad adottare la GPL3 come erano stati i più determinati a richiederla, perché sulla questione delle interazioni tra i software (e, in qualche gli hardware), non sempre la GPL2 era parsa adeguata.

oddio. potevano prendere la strada di Suse. fare un contratto con la M$ e sposare l'interoperabilità modello Redmond   :Rolling Eyes:  . voi me le passate per sotto, le specifiche, io in cambio ci metto un baco che gira su Linux. poi facciamo cartello e ci facciamo scudo della concorrenza.

un po' come sembra accadere con la famosa patch ooxml di openoffice che, da gennaio a tuttoggi, sarebbe accessibile solo gli utenti Suse.

invece quelli di Samba sono tipi tosti e hanno tenuto la faccia al vento per garantire al proprio software il massimo della competitività, come solo il software libero può fare. convinti che la commistione tra utente e sviluppatore non sia solo un capriccio retorico, ma un valore aggiunto con ricadute positive reali sulla qualità tecnologica.

in casi come questi, io la GPL3 la trovo santa e benedetta.

ok. i toni eccessivi stanno sempre male. in bocca a chiunque (Torvalds compreso), ma si capisce che quando gli interessi sono elevati e la stanchezza offusca gli argomenti di fatto, capita di sforare un tantino. in fondo, la scelta del kernel di non lasciare la strada vecchia per la nuova è altrettanto rispettabile, perché si basa su ragioni di realismo concreto del tutto evidenti, che sono anche state spiegate con chirezza.

ma non sarebbe meglio allora, fare proprio come dice Stallmann, cioè ammettere l'esistenza di tante open source differenti, con gradi diversi di trasparenza e protezione dell'utente, rendendo testimonianza a quella molteplicità di comportamenti che realmente si manifesta sul mercato, diffondendo quanto possibile una consapevolezza corretta dei valori e degli interessi che ciascuno offre e difende?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> bah, dipende davvero tutto dal punto di vista....

 Ti ho risposto via pm sul discorso della validità del pensiero logico scientifico e pure per quella bestemmia su Galileo, su cui ti perdono solo perché parli senza sapere   :Very Happy: 

Ti ho risposto anche sulle rivoluzioni. 

 *Quote:*   

> Ma no: il fatto che lo sviluppatore sia anche fruitore di altri software, non significa che le due cose coincidano, cazzarola 
> 
> Si puo' essere sviluppatori, fruitori, o entrambi. Vivaddio, si puo' 

 Certo che si può esserlo. Dio bonino si può essere anche criminali e parlamentari... tutto si può...

Il fatto è che indipendentemente dal fatto che la figura dello sviluppatore (colui che legge/scrive il codice e sceglie la licenza) e quella dell'utilizzatore talvolta coincidano non significa che siano la stessa cosa. Nei piccoli progetti la tua assunzione vale quasi sicuramente, tuttavia nei grandi progetti, quelli dove gli autori vengono pagati per intendersi... oppure vengono coordinati da un team centrale, non sempre vale questa cosa. In questi casi lo sviluppatore lavora per una comunità di utilizzatori, di cui però non è parte attiva! La separazione di queste due figure sul piano della licenza mi sembra fondamentale per iniziare a chiarire i molti punti controversi della GPL, tuttavia Stallman approfitta proprio di questa ambiguità per spacciare soluzioni "panacea" che ovviamente non possono funzionare perché pensate per un targhet diverso. *Quote:*   

> Quello scopo è stato tradito dall'Opensource, che l'ha trasformato in lavoro gratis per le aziende.

 Beh diciamo che l'opensoruce ha aperto il Free Software al mondo... questa cosa può piacere o meno, tuttavia è un dato di fatto. Se fosse per Stallman linux sarebbe ancora anni addietro nello sviluppo con buona pace del consumatore (che ti ripeto... fi fatti dimostrano che a Stallman non interessa!).

Stallman è liberissimo di fare quello che fa e di dire quello che dice. Nel farlo, secondo me, danneggia la comunità opensource e pure quella free-software.

 *Quote:*   

> Usa gli strumenti giuridici che esistono, senza chiederne di nuovi

 Ma sono strumenti inadeguati! Il punto del mio discorso è questo...

----------

## codadilupo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> l fatto è che indipendentemente dal fatto che la figura dello sviluppatore (colui che legge/scrive il codice e sceglie la licenza) e quella dell'utilizzatore talvolta coincidano non significa che siano la stessa cosa. Nei piccoli progetti la tua assunzione vale quasi sicuramente, tuttavia nei grandi progetti, quelli dove gli autori vengono pagati per intendersi... oppure vengono coordinati da un team centrale, non sempre vale questa cosa. In questi casi lo sviluppatore lavora per una comunità di utilizzatori, di cui però non è parte attiva! La separazione di queste due figure sul piano della licenza mi sembra fondamentale per iniziare a chiarire i molti

 

insisto nel dire che questa distinzione io non la vedo. C'e' solo nel momento in cui lo sviluppatore NON vuole vedersi anche come fruitore, e non gliene frega nulla della libertà di chi userà il codice. Se allo sviluppatore interessa mantenere quella libertà, anche in vista del fatto che lui spera ovviamente di ricevere altrettanta libertà dai mannutentori di altri progetti, allora sceglierà una licenza libera. In caso contrario, puo' scegliere una licenza proprietaria, o anche una licenza opensource: tanto alla fine cambia poco

Coda

----------

## xdarma

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Tanembaum è vecchio e parla come un vecchio. Non a caso - come dici - ha ceduto i propri diritti alla casa editrice. Esattamente come cent'anni fa! 
> 
>  Quel che è tragico, è che un tecnico si metta a parlare di licenze, quando è ovvio - da quel che lui stesso ha fatto - che le sue scelte in fatto di licenze non garantiscono nessuno, se non i soliti potentati economici: case editrici, case di software, industrie musicali. Ma a chi il lavoro lo produce nulla.

 

A parte il fatto che era codice scritto per "esercizio" sui sistemi operativi, quindi parlare di potentati economici o di lavoro credo proprio sia fuori luogo. Comunque, per quanto ti possa sembrare inverosimile, non tutti scrivono codice per soldi o per la CausaStallmaniana, molto più banalmente ci sono persone che scrivono codice per sfizio personale. E non ti obbligano a diventare un militante della CausaStallmaniana.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Se scegli la libertà, non puoi negarla dopo.

 

Orpo! Prigioniero della libertà! :-)

Mi sembra che ci sia un bug in qualche punto del ragionamento, ne devo parlare con il mio consulente filosofico al prossimo spritz. Intanto mi tengo la semilibertà vigilata della GPLv2. :-)

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Ma a parte questo, il punto è: ma sarà anche libero Stallman di modificare come crede la sua licenza o no ?

 

Se si tratta di "bugfix" per renderla più "forte" in tribunale fa bene a modificarla, ma se crede di aver avvistato nuovi mulini a vento contro cui scagliarsi, dovrebbe avere la correttezza di creare una nuova licenza o limitarsi a combattere il DRM con campagne apposite. Se non gli piacciono i brevetti software: che li attacchi con forza. Se non ama gli accordi Novell-M$ che li metta alla gogna. Non può trascinare il codice di centinaia di persone, che erano d'accordo con la GPLv2, in una nuova crociata. E' proprio vero che il potere dà alla testa.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> intanto samba è pasato a GPL3. E da quel che si dice dovrebbero essere gl'ultimi ad usarla, visto che lavorano a strettissimo contatto con il software proprietario. Tutto il team di samba è pazzo, oppure sono tra i pochi ad aver compreso la GPL3 ? 

 

Bah, samba non ha a che fare con DRM, hardware o software proprietario visto che fino ad ora ha "lurkato" i protocolli con il reverse-engeneering, mica ha incorporato parti di software M$. Come ho scritto prima, sembra che a breve avranno accesso legalmente alla documentazione M$, non so quali documenti renderanno pubblici, visto che in realtà tra M$ e samba si interporrà la Protocol Freedom Information Foundation, di sicuro non sono pazzi visto che si sono fatti assistere da degli avvocati e mi sembra che le motivazioni per il passaggio a GPLv3 si riducono a:

- per riconoscenza a Richard Stallman, Eben Moglen a alla Free Software Foundation;

- per fare un dispetto a Novell che si è accordata con M$.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Non è che la Free Society assomiglia un casino al "socialismo reale"?. Non era un altro totalitarismo?. Speriamo che Stallman non entri in politica... 
> 
> Bravo. Vallo a dire a Stallman, poi pero' non ti lamentare se ti prende a cazzotti :-P

 

Non ti preoccupare: più grossi sono, più rumore fanno quando cadono  :-D

Comunque ho trovato questo interessante post di Ulrich Drepper, il maintainer delle glibc, datato 2001. Incredibilmente attuale. Se lo accuso di essere un dittatore (e pure malevolo) nel tafferuglio seguente ci sarà qualcuno che mi darà manforte.  ;-)

 *starise wrote:*   

> or (at your option) any later version.

 

E' proprio questo il problema, migliaia di righe di codice sono "trasformabili" in GPLv3 da un maintainer gnu-lebano o da qualcuno che prende il tuo software per incorporarlo nel suo e piazza tutto in GPLv3, anche se per le tue patch la GPLv2 andava benissimo e anche se a te, tutto sommato, il TiVo non sembra 'sta porcata che ti vogliono far credere. Ti rimando al post di Drepper.

 *starise wrote:*   

> Semmai la discussione vera potrebbe essere sulla retrocompatibilità della v3 con la v2.

 

Infatti molti kernel-developer sono preoccupati [1] [2] o contrari [3]. Tu di chi ti fidi? Del dittatore sovrappeso o di chi scrive il codice?  ;-)

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Il Free Software è nato per uno scopo. Quello scopo è stato tradito dall'Opensource, che l'ha trasformato in lavoro gratis per le aziende.

 

No-ooo, gli sviluppatori non sono tutti dei devoti di Stallman: scrivono del codice e adottano una licenza. Punto.

L'Opensource ha uno scopo diverso dal FreeSoftware, quindi non può tradirlo.

Le aziende che usano FOSS devono rispettare i termini delle licenze adottate dal software. Punto.

Spero tu non voglia obbligare tutti i programmatori ad aderire agli scopi del FreeSoftware, altrimenti al prossimo gentoo-day devo portarmi i guantoni  :-)

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> in una civiltà matura, forse vi sarebbero due GPL3, una per il software ed una per l'HD, ma promulgate dall'ONU e ratificate unanimemente da tutti gli stati membri :).

 

LOL, ma non ci sarà spazio per altre licenze software? neanche per quello proprietario? Anche tu dittatore? Attento che ce ne sono già parecchi in giro e si sa che ne resterà uno solo  :-D

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> e si paga per accedere a specifiche documentali pubbliche. per la costernazione di xdarma

 

ROTFL, ma a parte la mia costernazione, non vedo per quale motivo un protocollo proprietario, pensato per far comunicare Sist.Op. proprieteri fra di loro, debba essere reso pubblico.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ma non sarebbe meglio allora, fare proprio come dice Stallmann, cioè ammettere l'esistenza di tante open source differenti, con gradi diversi di trasparenza e protezione dell'utente, rendendo testimonianza a quella molteplicità di comportamenti che realmente si manifesta sul mercato, diffondendo quanto possibile una consapevolezza corretta dei valori e degli interessi che ciascuno offre e difende?

 

Intanto ti sconsiglio di parlare a Stallman di software OpenSource, perché "went bananas" e "went ape"  :-D

Poi magari potresti essere d'accordo con me che invece di "dirottare" la GPL verso altri lidi era meglio creare una nuova licenza per "puristi più puri". A costo di aumentare il numero di licenze presenti ma lasciando liberi gli sviluppatori di scegliere il grado di non-libertà sopportabile ed evitando retro-incompatibilità.

----------

## codadilupo

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> per quanto ti possa sembrare inverosimile, non tutti scrivono codice per soldi o per la CausaStallmaniana, molto più banalmente ci sono persone che scrivono codice per sfizio personale. E non ti obbligano a diventare un militante della CausaStallmaniana

 

nessuno glielo chiede. Ma allora perchè si mettono a parlare di licenze, se non gli interessa ? Che usino il pubblico dominio, allora ,no ? Forse, invece, parlare di licenze gl'interessa: solo che ne parlano come se fossimo nel 1890 e dovessimo garantire ai distributori della carta stampata un minimo di sostentamento economico. E' qui che Tanenbaum prende fischi per fiaschi, e non mi sembra un granchè come 'auctoritas' da portare contro Stallman

 *Quote:*   

> Orpo! Prigioniero della libertà! 

 

Non c'e' nulla di strano, e mi fa specie che tu lo scopra solo ora  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Non può trascinare il codice di centinaia di persone, che erano d'accordo con la GPLv2, in una nuova crociata.

 

e chi mai verrebbe trascinato ? Non vuoi la GPL3 ? Non la usi!

 *Quote:*   

> E' proprio vero che il potere dà alla testa.

 

potere ?!?!? Stallman ha carisma. Ma dire che ha potere mi sembra quantomeno assurdo. E' forse l'unica persona che non ha guadagnato un centesimo dalla rivoluzione che ha avviato. Il problema, semmai, è proprio questo: tra chi gli stava intorno, molti volevano evidentemente fare un sacco di soldi, e quindi si sono inventati l'opensource. Se poi penso che uno dei promotori dell'OS è quella mela marcia di Raymond, ancora mi chiedo come si possa difendere

 *Quote:*   

> Come ho scritto prima, sembra che a breve avranno accesso legalmente alla documentazione M$, non so quali documenti renderanno pubblici, visto che in realtà tra M$ e samba si interporrà la Protocol Freedom Information Foundation, di sicuro non sono pazzi visto che si sono fatti assistere da degli avvocati e mi sembra che le motivazioni per il passaggio a GPLv3 si riducono a:
> 
> - per riconoscenza a Richard Stallman, Eben Moglen a alla Free Software Foundation;
> 
> - per fare un dispetto a Novell che si è accordata con M$.

 

hei, mascherina, non provarci! La pagina che linki recita testualmente che passano alla GPL3 perchè è un miglioramento sostanziale della GPL2 e difende meglio il software SAMBA. E per questo motivo, ringraziano la FSF e Stallman per aver effettuato quelle modifiche. Suppongo, inoltre, che parte del ringraziamento sia dovuto al fatto che FSFE ha praticamento permesso loro di vedere il codice MS grazie alla causa antitrust vinta di recente in sede europea. Mo' lamentatevi anche di questo  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Comunque ho trovato questo interessante post di Ulrich Drepper, il maintainer delle glibc, datato 2001. Incredibilmente attuale. Se lo accuso di essere un dittatore (e pure malevolo) nel tafferuglio seguente ci sarà qualcuno che mi darà manforte.  

 

Già. Ma non troverai nessuno, perchè tu non lo accusi di essere un dittatore, ma di essere un comunista: non cambiare le carte in tavola  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> L'Opensource ha uno scopo diverso dal FreeSoftware, quindi non può tradirlo.

 

Ancora. Questo è un sofismo da due lire. L'opensource è nato per superare il free software in azienda. Inutile cercare di dire che non hanno nulla a che vedere l'uno con l'altro. L'uno E' il tradimento dell'altro. Perchè persegue scopi differenti, ok: ma sempre tradimento è  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## lucapost

Ho la leggera sensazione che la lunghezza delle risposte stia appesantendo notevolmente la discussione.

Ogni tanto qualche ragionamento è un pò pesante da seguire.   :Confused: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Infatti molti kernel-developer sono preoccupati [1] [2] o contrari [3]. Tu di chi ti fidi? Del dittatore sovrappeso o di chi scrive il codice?  

 

io mi fido dei commenti a quel sondaggio: il piu' lusinghiero dice che è inutile: altri sostengono di non essere stati interpellati e che il metodo scelto rende impossibile votare a favore. sta a vedere che torvalds è piu' dittatore di Stallman, ma con la capacità di non darlo a vedere  :Wink: 

riporto alcuni commenti, per chiarezza:

 *Quote:*   

> - I highly doubt that the so-called "voting" was fairly performed. If it was, I sincerely hope that GNU/Linux forks and forms a GPLv3 version.
> 
> - I'm in the MAINTAINERS file and nobody asked me to vote (admittedly I'm not in the top tear). It's highly suspicious that all votes expect one have been negative. I would vote +2.
> 
> - Baaaaah, even the wording makes a natural bias, as the +3 isn't possible, since you wouldn't be a kernel developer if that was the case. This is an absolutely worthless poll...
> ...

 

Coda

----------

## xdarma

 *Quote:*   

> ... CausaStallmaniana ... licenze ... Tanenbaum ... "auctoritas"

 

Credo che la risposta sia contenuta nell'intervista dalla quale ho tratto il pezzo che ho citato e che non valga la pena farne un copia&incolla qui.

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Orpo! Prigioniero della libertà!
> 
>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Non c'e' nulla di strano 

 

Sarà come dici tu, ma mi sento più sicuro con una semi-libertà in cui sia io a decidere, senza demandare ad altri. Spiacente.

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Non può trascinare il codice di centinaia di persone, che erano d'accordo con la GPLv2, in una nuova crociata.
> 
>  *codadilupo wrote:*   e chi mai verrebbe trascinato? Non vuoi la GPL3? Non la usi!  

 

Peccato che nella GPLv2 ci sia scritto "any later version"...

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> E' proprio vero che il potere dà alla testa.
> 
>  *codadilupo wrote:*   potere ?!?!? Stallman ha carisma. 

 

Stallman ha il potere che gli dà la GPL, la FSF e i "gnu-lebani", ti sembra poco? Di soldi e di Raymond (e di Torvalds) non credo sia il topic adatto per parlarne.

Comunque sul fatto che sia scorretto da parte di Stallman modificare in maniera sostanziale la GPLv2, credo non ci sia altro da aggiungere.

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> ...e mi sembra che le motivazioni per il passaggio a GPLv3 si riducono a:
> 
>  *codadilupo wrote:*   La pagina che linki recita testualmente che passano alla GPL3 perchè è un miglioramento sostanziale della GPL2 e difende meglio il software SAMBA. 

 

Sbagliato, dicono "testualmente":

 *Quote:*   

> and is an improved version of the license to better suit the needs of Free Software in the 21st Century.

 

che io ho interpretato in "per riconoscenza a Richard Stallman, Eben Moglen a alla Free Software Foundation;"

Di sicuro "improved" non significa "miglioramento sostanziale".

"better suit the needs of Free Software in the 21st Century" mi è sembrata molto vicina a un "deferente saluto".

Ma dove hai letto che "difende meglio il software SAMBA"? E da che cosa?

Purtroppo non mi hai/avete ancora detto quali vantaggi avrebbe samba dal passaggio alla GPLv3. Te lo chiedo nuovamente perché penso che quelli di samba facciano un lavoro "sporco" ma fondamentale che torna utile a tutti, quindi se incontrano delle difficoltà ulteriori la cosa mi preoccupa.

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Se lo accuso di essere un dittatore (e pure malevolo) nel tafferuglio seguente ci sarà qualcuno che mi darà manforte. ;-)
> 
>  *codadilupo wrote:*    ... tu non lo accusi di essere un dittatore, ma di essere un comunista:  

 

La dimostrazione che il "capo politico di un paese ove sia applicata la teoria economico/sociale detta socialismo reale" sia diverso da "dittatore" me la mandi per via privata. Mi interessa ma non vorrei andare off-topic.  :-D

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> L'Opensource ha uno scopo diverso dal FreeSoftware, quindi non può tradirlo.
> 
>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Ancora. Questo è un sofismo da due lire. 

 

Eppure avevi detto qualcosa tipo:

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Basta leggersi "Free non è Open", per capire che la differenza, lungi dall'essere capziosa, è di sostanziale e fondamentale importanza.

 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> L'opensource è nato per superare il free software in azienda.

 

Sono in gara uno contro l'altro? Interessante. Mi piacerebbe capire cosa ti porta a una conclusione del genere. Anche in privato.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> L'uno E' il tradimento dell'altro. Perchè persegue scopi differenti, ok: ma sempre tradimento è ;-)

 

Mi è venuta in mente una vecchia canzone di Guccini che diceva: ... dai manichei che ti urlano: o con noi o traditore. Il ritornello non te lo meriti, almeno per adesso  ;-)

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Infatti molti kernel-developer sono preoccupati [1] [2] o contrari [3]. Tu di chi ti fidi? Del dittatore sovrappeso o di chi scrive il codice? ;-)
> 
>  *codadilupo wrote:*   io mi fido dei commenti a quel sondaggio: il piu' lusinghiero dice che è inutile: altri sostengono di non essere stati interpellati e che il metodo scelto rende impossibile votare a favore. 

 

Ti fidi di commenti fatti quasi tutti da nickname? Confrontandoli con nomi del calibro di Linus Torvalds, Alan Cox, Ingo Molnar, Al Viro, Arjan van de Ven e Andrew Morton? E se volevano votare a favore, i voti andavano da -3 a +3. Voto medio -2. Gli altri link restano validi, quindi ritengo che la "preoccupazione" dei kernel-developer della compatibilità GPLv2 con la GPLv3 e la contrarietà sulla GPLv3 non siano smentibili o sminuibili.

----------

